

Seriously.js - Real-time video effects in Javascript (Chroma Key and more)  - sumukh1
http://seriouslyjs.org/
https://github.com/brianchirls/Seriously.js
======
sumukh1
Github: <https://github.com/brianchirls/Seriously.js>

